# Critter nation scatter guard ideas



## Freya & Ferrara

Hi Rat Forum!

I use towels instead of bedding in my critter nation, but the ratties still manage to find something to toss out (litter and food leftovers). I'm looking for some type of scatter guard to prevent this, and so far I've come across 2 options: 
1) 3.5" high guards for the ferret nation.
2) 2.5" high pans from Bass Equipment.

Does anyone have experience with either of these? Anyone have a DIY solution? Thanks!


----------



## graphite

This is what I put instead of my bottom pan in my ferret nation (same dimensions as critter nation). I only had to shave a little off the "Lip" of the tub with a box cutter, and it fits perfectly! super deep and sturdy, and actually pretty attractive. You could buy two and maybe cut a hole in one to fit on the upper level. I love it and it only cost me $13! Woo! Just make sure you only shave off enough to have it just fit in the cage, or your rats will get between the cage and the tub lol.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Large-Mixing-Tub-887102A/202086174#.UVCqLxzvs1Q


----------



## Jluckie

Awesome idea!! And it fits prefectly??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graphite

yep! like it was meant to be! You do have to trim it down a tiny bit because its pretty much exactly the same dimensions as the cage, but otherwise it fits like a dream! I will post a pic here in a minute. (my four ferrets are in the critter nation now because half of my rats are elderly so the rats have a single level cage now.)


----------



## graphite

Ok, here are my pics (dont mind the blob of stuff on the plate in the pics, my ferrets are on an all raw-meat diet and it was their breakfast lol)

I'm also certain that if you bought a third tub and cut it in half, then drilled holes in them, stuck them on the shelves, and zip tied them to the cage, then both shelves would be scatter-proof too!



















And on an unrelated note... ferrets are way messier and grosser than rats haha.


----------



## graphite

Oh and since I'm post-bombing this thread, I have had those snap on cage guards from amazon and they sucked big time. They were ugly, didn't fit properly, and I could never get my cage doors to close because they were sticking out too far.


----------



## Jluckie

I have 5 ferrets! And I dunno lately my rattie boys are just as messy!! I will have to get one of thoughs cause the boyfriend doesn't enjoy rat poo all over the living room!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freerangepirate

Awesome idea! I have wanted to give my boys some room to dig in the cage, now I know how to do it. Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca

I've tried the tubs and they didn't work too well for me. My rats just don't like "bedding". They prefer soft fabric or zilla liners. Even with tubs that are 8 inches deep.... My rats would pick up bedding in their mouths and stuff it out through the bars of the cage. Mine don't stuff food out, unless it's something they don't like. There's a few veggies my babies don't like. They also don't eat the skins of melons. I use the tubs for a storage drawers under my DCN now. I also have one on top. They work very well for extra storage. So, if it's your rats goal to put bedding/food outside the cage..... The depth of the tray won't matter.

Anyway, stray poops will always find their way out. Urine drips are unavoidable as well. 

So, in my opinion, I think some kind or liner or no liner at all is best. 

Of course, if you choose to not use a liner at all..... You'll have to wipe out the trays several times a day. Just to keep the urine away. By several I'm saying..... completely wipe all the shelves and floor trays 5 or more times a day. It's easier than it sounds and doesn't take much time. You just have to be willing to put in the extra work. 

As far as liners go..... You need to see what would work best for you. My rats love to chew fleece liners, but there are fabrics they won't chew as much. Corduroy works very well for my rats. I just put the fleece on the inside. I also use Zilla liners. So far, I really like the zilla liners best. Unfortunately,they're expensive and the sizes you can get them in are limited. From what I've seen, so far,..... The zilla liners won't last more than 9 months before needing replacement. For my rats, that means spending, at least, 55 dollars every 9 months for liners. Of course, I'm just guessing as to how long before they need replacing. It could be sooner or later, but they "will" need to be replaced. That's why I'm checking out other fabrics.


----------



## Felix

graphite said:


> Oh and since I'm post-bombing this thread, I have had those snap on cage guards from amazon and they sucked big time. They were ugly, didn't fit properly, and I could never get my cage doors to close because they were sticking out too far.


 Do you just use the cement bins without the scatter guards? I'm asking because I'm about to switch to bins and don't know if scatter guards are necessary for that too?



Kaliloca said:


> They prefer soft fabric or zilla liners.
> As far as liners go..... You need to see what would work best for you. My rats love to chew fleece liners, but there are fabrics they won't chew as much. Corduroy works very well for my rats. I just put the fleece on the inside. I also use Zilla liners. So far, I really like the zilla liners best. Unfortunately,they're expensive and the sizes you can get them in are limited. From what I've seen, so far,..... The zilla liners won't last more than 9 months before needing replacement. For my rats, that means spending, at least, 55 dollars every 9 months for liners. Of course, I'm just guessing as to how long before they need replacing. It could be sooner or later, but they "will" need to be replaced. That's why I'm checking out other fabrics.


 What are zilla liners? Could you please give me a link to them, I'd like to check them out!


----------



## Felix

*Sorry for bumping an old thread, didn't realize it when I started writing my replies and didn't want to open a new one when my answers could be right here*


----------



## Gribouilli

Zilla liners are meant for reptiles/snakes bedding. Just google Zilla liners. I used them for about 3-4 months with my rats. The problem is that even the biggest size is too small for the largest levels in a critter nation, so I had to use two pieces overlapping. I like the Zila liners better than fleece liners though- less smells. Now I use an indoor/outdoor rug I buy at Costco which is waaaaay cheaper than the Zila terrarium liners and better too for my purpose. It is less than $13 for the 9'*6' rug, and my rats leave them mostly alone. I just bought another one yesterday. My old one lasted me about 6-8 months and half the liners are still untouched, lol.


----------

